

UK Police Warn Sharing James Foley Killing Video Is a Crime - tux3
http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2014/aug/20/police-warn-james-foley-video-crime-social-media

======
sidcool
I am not sure how this is going to help. This kind of barbarism needs to be
brought to public, it needs to burn deep into our minds. It should scare the
shit out of us so that we don't let this happen ever again.

